# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Unutulan Soykırım Yunan Mezalimi

## ceydaaa

mora_yunan.jpgHerşeyden evvel, bütün dünya bilmelidir ki Anadolu toprağı baştan sona kadar Türk tür. Binlerce seneden seri Türkün öz vatanı, Türk ün öz yurdu olarak kalacaktır. Düşmanlarımız hiç bir haklı gerekçeye dayanmadan Anadolu ya saldırırken Anadolu nun bazı yerlerinin "tarih-i Yunaniliğinden" bahs ederek dünya kamuoyunu aldatmağa çalışıyorlardı. Nitekim bir taraftan sözde eski Yunan toprağı olduğunu ileriye sürerek İzmir e taarruz ve tecavüz ederlerken, bir taraftan Batum dan İnebolu ya kadar uzanan Akdeniz bölgesini de vaktiyle mevcut bulunan Pontus Krallığı adına izafetle ve Pontus adı altında kendilerine mal etmek istiyorlardı. 

İlk defa 1922 yılında T.B.M.Meclisi tarafından bastırılan " Pontus Meselesi" adlı kitap, Dr. Yılmaz Kurt tarafından sadeleştirilmiş şekliyle T.B.M.M. tarafından 1995 yılında tekrar yayımlanmıştır. Bu kitap, düşmanlarının eline fırsat geçtiği takdirde neler yapabileceklerini ortaya koyması bakımından çok önemlidir. Bu şekliyle yakın tarihimizdeki her biri birer ibret vesikası olan acı olayları belge ve fotoğraflarıyla hatırlatması son derece anlamlıdır. Üstelik Türk Milleti dışta işgal güçlerine karşı büyük bir mücadele verirken, içerde Rum ayaklanması ve zulüm ve ihanetleri ile uğraşmak zorunda kalmıştır. Özellikle Yunanistan, Türkiye nin batısında büyük bir toprak parçasını ele geçirebilmek için bir taraftan işgale devam ederken, diğer taraftan da Karadeniz kıyılarında yaşayan Rum vatandaşlarımızı teşkilatlandırarak, silahlandırmış ve Türkiye ye karşı kışkırtmıştır. Fakat Türk insanı hiç bir zaman bu haksızlık ve zulümlere boyun eğmemiştir. Karadeniz bölgesinde pek çok yer yakılıp, yıkılmış, çok sayıda insanımız katl edilmiş olsa da Türk Milleti, İstiklâ l Mücadelesi azminden bir an olsun vazgeçmemiştir. Bu isyanlara karşı Ankara Hükümeti gerekli tedbirleri almış olmasına rağmen, olaylar 1923 Şubatına kadar devam etmiştir.

Bir başka kitap ise, Trakyalılar Cemiyeti tarafından 1922 yılında yayınlanan Şarki Trakyada Yunan Zulümleri dir. Kitapta yapılan zulümler belirli bir tasnife ayrılmadan, şehir ve köy isimleri verilerek anlatılmıştır. Bunun yanısıra Ekim 1921 yılında Garb Cephesi Kurmay Başkanlığı tarafından bastırılan Orta Anadoluda Yunan Mezalimi adlı kitap da kayda değerdir. Bu kitapta Yunan ordularının ettiğimiz yaptığı zulüm ve katliamlarla verdikleri maddi zararlar, nerdeyse köy köy resmi belgelerle ortaya konulmaktadır. Yararlandığımız diğer bir kaynak Başbakanlık Osmanlı Arşividir. Buradan temin seksene yakın belge konuyu ele almamızda yardımcı oldu.

Osmanlı Devleti gayr-i müslim tebasına özellikle de Rumlara hürriyet, mülkiyet güvenliği vermiş, onları dillerinde dinlerinde serbest bırakmıştı. Ekonomik özgürlüğü olan Rumlar yüzyıllar boyunca refah içinde yaşadılar. Fakat ele geçirdikleri ilk fırsatta, kendilerinin maşa olarak kullanıldığının farkına varmadan, Avrupalı devletlerin yardımıyla Osmanlıya isyan ettiler. Uzun mücadelelerden sonra bağımsızlığı elde ettiler. Yine Avrupalı devletlerin yardımıyla Batı Anadolu ve Doğu Trakya'yı işgal etme hakkını elde ettiler. İşgal ettikleri bu yerlerde ileride anlatılacak olan zulümleri reva gördüler. 
Yunanistan Tarihi Saptırdı 
Türk ve Türkiye düşmanlığını her fırsatta dile getiren Yunanistan, yine her zamanki gibi tarihi gerçekleri saptırarak Türkiye aleyhine yeni bir karar aldı. Karara göre, 14 Eylül, Türkiye'nin Anadolu'daki Yunanlılar'a uyguladığı soykırımı anma günü ilan edildi. Cumhurbaşkanlığı Kararnamesi ile varılan karar gereğince, 14 Eylül'de Yunanistan resmi daire ve okullarında Türkiye'nin Anadolu'da, Yunanlılar'a uyguladığı soykırımı anma ve matem günü olarak kutlanacak. Karar Cumhurbaşkanlığı'nın onayından çıkarak İçişleri Bakanlığına gönderildi. Kararın bu yıldan itibaren yürürlüğe girmesi bekleniyor. İçişleri Bakan Yardımcısı Liapis Cunis, 14 Eylül'lerde her ilin bayraklarla donatılacağını, tüm resmi dairelerin ışıklandırılacağını, ayrıca tüm Yunan okullarında öğrencilere soykırım ile ilgili geniş bilgiler verileceğini belirtti. 

Yunanlıların Anadolu'nun Ege kıyılarını işgal ettikten sonra ileri harekâta devam ederek ele geçirmiş oldukları Trakya ve Anadolu'nun iç kesimlerinde yaşayan silâhsız ve savunmasız Türk halkına karşı yapmış oldukları vahşet ve zulümler dünya zulüm tarihine belgelerle geçmiştir. Olayların gelişmesi anında önceden tasarlanmış olarak yapılan vahşet ve cinayetlerin şekil ve yapılış sistemlerinden anlaşılmıştır ki, Yunanlıların amaçları, ele geçirmiş oldukları Türk topraklarında tek bir Müslüman kalmayacak şekilde katlederek soy kırımı gerçekleştirmiş olmaktı.

Yunanlıların soykırım amaçlı girişimlerinde İtilâf Devletlerinin de katkıları olduğunu göz ardı edemeyiz. Nitekim soykırım olayını benimsemeyen İngiliz Times Gazetesi'nin sahibi olan Lord Northclip (Northschlip)'in gazetesinde yayınladığı şu beyanatı, bu konudaki gerçekleri doğrulamaktadır. 

"İngiltere Müslüman kelimesinin hakikî manasını anlamıyor. Fakat en büyük vazifesi ve menfaati bu kelimenin manasını anlamasıdır. Şurası iyice bilinmelidir ki, Yunan'a Anadolu'da Müslüman öldürmek için para verirsek Mısır'da, Hindistan'da ve bütün dünyadaki Müslümanlar ayaklanacaklardır. Bakanlarımızdan istirham ederim. Bize karşı koyacak 250 milyonluk Müslüman kitlesini gözlerinin önüne getirsinler."

Yunanlıların Müslüman soykırım aşkı beyinlerine o derece yerleşmişti ki, İznik Başpiskoposu Vasilyos "Katliam az oldu. Ben bütün Türklerin kesilmesini isterim" demekten kendini alıkoyamıyordu.

26 Ağustos 1922'de başlayan Büyük Taarruz'la beraber panik halinde çekilmeleri esnasında bu sefer mağlubiyetin vermiş olduğu kin ve korkunun dehşet ve etkisi altında geçmiş oldukları her yeri yakıp yıktılar. Önlerine çıkan her Türk insanına akla hayale sığmayacak şekilde vahşet, cinayet, işkence ve zulüm yaparak ileri harekât anında yaptıklarının daha da vahşicesini yaptılar.

Mondros Mütârekesinden sonra İtilâf Devletleri donanması Boğazdan içeri girer girmez Venizelos, İstanbul merkezini artık tamamiyle düzenlemek, onu bütün anlamıyla politik bir fesat ocağı haline sokmak zamanının geldiğine inanmıştı. İstanbul'da bulunan vasıtalar şunlardı:

1  Patrikhane,

2  Zografyon ve Zapyon Rum Liseleri,

3  Beyoğlu'ndaki edebî Slogoz (kulüp),

4  İstanbul'un çeşitli mıntıkaların-daki Rum kulüpleri,

5  Adalar okulları, yetimhane ve hastahaneler,

6  Rumca gazeteler.

Bu kuruluşların düzenlenmesi ve eksiklerinin tamamlanması zorunlu idi. Öncelikle Karamanlı patrik görevden alınarak yerine 1919 Kasım'ında Dreteus getirildi. Yavaş yavaş Osmanlı Hükümetinden Patrikhane ilişiğini kesmeye başlayarak "Dreteus'u Büyük Ortodoks Kilisesi Merkezi" adı ile kendisine sanki bir bağımsızlık süsü verip anlaşmaya ve idarî hukuka aykırı olarak dışarıdaki birçok siyasî kuruluş ve batı kiliseleriyle ilişki kurmaya başladı. İçeride birçok siyasî kuruluş ve batı kiliseleriyle ilişki kurmaya başladı. İçeride de tam anlamıyla bir ihtilâl müdürlüğü şeklinde çalışmalarını yürütebilme durumu ortaya konuldu.

Venizelos, İstanbul'da başlayan propaganda için "Özel Teşkilat" örtülü ödeneğinden birkaç milyon drahmi ile Amerika'da bulunan "Nicopolos"un bağışladığı dört milyon drahmiyi ve Yunanistan İçişleri Bakanlığının Anadolu ve Rumeli göçmenlerinin yerleştirilmeleri için ayırdığı yarım milyon drahmiyi tahsis etti. Bu gönderilen para Patrikhanenin aslında büyük bir yekûn teşkil eden gelirlerine eklenerek söz konusu teşkilatın geliştirilmesine başlandı.

Patrikhane bu çalışmalarında Osmanlı Hükümetine karşı hiçbir tabiiyet (uyrukluk) kaydı gözetmeyerek bağımsız olarak hareket ediyor, bazı meselelerde özellikle Venizelos'un fikir ve talimatını almakla yetiniyordu. Görevlendirdiği binden fazla merkez üyesi, doktorlar, öğretmenler, tahsildarlar, eczacılar, müfettişler, yazarlar, tercümanlar ve mühendislerden oluşan büyük bir teşkilat ile çalışmalarını sürdürüyordu.

Patrikhane 1919 yılı Temmuz'unda kapısı üzerine çift kartallı eski Bizans bayrağını astı. Bütün işlerini birinci derecede İstanbul Yunan siyasî temsilciliği ve ikinci derecede ise anlaşmalı temsilciliklerle görmeğe başladı.

Bu çalışmalar sonucu olarak askerî ve siyasî temsilciliklerden, Yunan deniz idaresi, Yunan konsolosluğu ve var olan diğer eski kuruluşlardan başka 1918 yılı Aralık ayından itibaren yeniden düzenlenmek veya kurulmak suretiyle aşağıdaki cemiyetler ortaya çıkmıştır:

1  Rum Basın Cemiyeti,

2  İzci Teşkilâtı,

3  Müdâfaa-i Milliye Cemiyeti,

4  Trakya Cemiyeti,

5  Muhacirin Cemiyeti,

6  Ticaret Cemiyeti,

7  Küçük Asya Cemiyeti,

8  Edebiyat Cemiyeti,

9  Pontus Cemiyeti...

Bu siyasî ve yabancı kuruluşlarla cemiyetlerin hepsi ya bağımsız olarak patrikhaneye veya yönetim bakımından siyasî ve askerî temsilciliklere bağlandılar. Bunların girişimlerine doğrudan doğruya Atina'dan yönetilen Yunan Kızıl Haç Cemiyeti ile Atina ve Selanik bankalarını da ilave eder ve bunların tümüne Patrikhanenin Hıristiyan âlemini coşkunluğa yöneltecek ve birleşmelerini sağlayacak kuruluşa ayrıca önem verdiğini düşünecek olursak Patrikhanenin Yunanistan'la birlikte Türkiye için hazırladığı suikastların ciddiyeti hakkında az çok bir fikir elde etmiş oluruz.

Patrikhane bir taraftan Yunan asker ve subaylarının kıtalarına katılmaları için kiliseleri aracı ederken diğer taraftan 3 Ağustos 1921'de Patrik Vekili Patrikhanenin balkonuna çıkarak Yunan idaresinin zaferleri hakkında bir konuşma yapıyor. Dört gün sonra Patrikhane, Yunan ordusuna yardım ulaştırmak hususunda büyük bir girişimde bulunmaya karar vermiştir. 16 Ekim 1921'de Boğaziçi ile Anadolu kısmının Türk jandarmasının işgaline verildiğinden söz ederek orada oturan Rumların korunmasını temsilcilerden istemiştir...ve daha niceleri.

Bu örneklerden Patrikhanenin bir taraftan propagandaya ne derece önem verdiğini ve diğer yönden Yunanistan ile olan ilişkisini nasıl artırdığını diğer bir söyleyişle tepeden tırnağa kadar ne şekilde Yunanlılaştığını anlamak güç değildir. Bu örnekler göz önüne alındığında sistematik bir şekilde devam eden propagandanın Patrikhane tarafından nasıl yönlendirilmiş olduğu açıkça ortaya çıkar.

----------

